# Best Digital Pen for OS X?



## untz (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello there,

I own an 8 gig iPhone but prefer to take notes using a digital pen...

Never have used one and would like to know which is the *BEST* one for OS X?

I heard that the Logitech IO2 Digital Pen is only supported for Windoze platforms (WinXP and Windows Vista).

Also heard that Pen-It is supported for OS X.

What I am looking for is a digital pen which enables this:


Lets me draw diagrams in my own handwriting.

Allows me to take notes.

Converts whatever I drew or whatever note I took into a digital format on my computer.

My primary platform is OS X. But I would prefer to use one which perhaps supported both (OSX & Windoze).

Question(s):

1. What would I use to write / draw on? 

2. Is it a specialized note pad?

3. And lastly, where can I buy it?

Sincerely,

Unnsse


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 11, 2007)

untz said:


> ....
> 
> I heard that the Logitech IO2 Digital Pen is only supported for Windoze platforms (WinXP and Windows Vista).
> ...
> ...


You have not read your own links. If you won't read yours, then why should I bother to give you additional links?

Logitech sells notebooks with special dots printed on the paper to digitize the user's strokes.



untz said:


> 2. Is it a specialized note pad?


As I wrote in my answer to your first question, you write in notebooks on specially printed paper.



untz said:


> 3. And lastly, where can I buy it?


If your first link was to Amazon.com, then obviously you can buy the Logitech pen at Amazon.com. You may also buy it directly from Logitech through its online store.

My experience with Logitech is that its explicit support of the USB standard allows its products to "just work" on the Mac. However, I am not willing to buy a digital pen and accessories to test this hypothesis.



untz said:


> Also heard that Pen-It is supported for OS X.


At the bottom of *Pen-it*'s home page is the official "Made on a Mac" banner. That's a pretty good hint that the product supports the Mac. A visit to its online store reveals that *Pen-it* is a Mac-only digital pen solution.

The *Pen-it* bundle includes a Maxell digital pen, *Pen-it NOTES* software, and an A5-size *Pen-it* notebook. I am, however, concerned that this bundle may be a rip-off. It is more than twice the price of the equivalent Logitech kit. However, I don't know whether or not the Logitech kit will work on the Mac.

Some advice: If you ask for help in the future, then demonstrate that you have the capacity to use the help you are given.


----------



## untz (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi MisterMe, 

First and foremost, thank you very much for responding to my questions... 

I have never used one and was confused on what type of medium to write on. The Pen-It web site is rather incomplete and I could not find any video demos or Keynote or PowerPoint demos.

I found several web sites stating that the Logitech pen is not supported for OS X (unfortunately): 

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/01/14/pen-it-bluetooth-digital-pen/

http://mengwong.livejournal.com/7924.html

Sorry, since I didn't seen any visual demos of these products in action it was hard to understand what those *notebooks* were for.

Since those notebooks have a limited number of pages, I guess that one can not use them infinitely.

Am wondering if these products just take a snap shot of the image drawn (and converts it into a an image format such as a JPEG, TIFF, PNG, and / or GIF)?

Also, does it convert the hand written text into actual text on to a computer where one can use a text editor to (save, edit, copy, paste) the contents?

Or is it just a scanned image?

What's the different between A5 and A4 notebooks? 

Yeah, what's depressing is that all my searches on Google refer to the Pen-It products as being in "Beta" format and also that it crashes sometimes on Intel-based Macs running on OS X, read somewhere that a stable version will be available in 2008.

See: http://www.pen-it.com/Pen-it/news/39418F0E-518A-41C6-8349-101A5751F133.html

I figured someone on this forum might know of a better digital pen (for OS X) than Pen-It. 

Again, *MisterMe*, thank you for responding and I hope my explanation clarifies my inquiries (please believe me that I was not being lazy in my original posting - I just didn't know how these things work).

I also agree with you regarding the $400 price being a little too steep for a seemingly beta product.

Sincerely,

Unnsse Khan


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 12, 2007)

untz said:


> ...
> 
> I have never used one and was confused on what type of medium to write on. The Pen-It web site is rather incomplete ...


No, it is not incomplete. You have to read your own links and the links that I posted in my reply.



untz said:


> I found several web sites stating that the Logitech pen is not supported for OS X (unfortunately):


I have dealt with this issue already. FWIW, my new Logitech webcam is not supported by the manufacturer with MacOS X. However, it "just works" with MacOS X because Logitech fully supports USB. Reread my previous post.



untz said:


> http://www.tuaw.com/2007/01/14/pen-it-bluetooth-digital-pen/
> 
> http://mengwong.livejournal.com/7924.html


You seem to prefer commentaries over primary source for your information. At some point, you are going to have to learn to think for yourself.



untz said:


> Sorry, since I didn't seen any visual demos of these products in action it was hard to understand what those *notebooks* were for.


I have explained this to you. Admittedly, I have the advantage of having used ancient optical mice that require mousepads with a grids printed on their glide surfaces. The digital pens use paper like the old optical mice use their mousepads.



untz said:


> Since those notebooks have a limited number of pages, I guess that one can not use them infinitely.


If you had bothered to read the link to the Logitech online store, then you would know that you replace the notebooks when the old ones are used up. At approximately $11 per pack, they are not that much more expensive than standard spiral-bound composition books.



untz said:


> Am wondering if these products just take a snap shot of the image drawn (and converts it into a an image format such as a JPEG, TIFF, PNG, and / or GIF)?
> 
> Also, does it convert the hand written text into actual text on to a computer where one can use a text editor to (save, edit, copy, paste) the contents?
> 
> Or is it just a scanned image?


Who cares? A digital pen is an input device, not a file format. The files will use whichever format that is supported by the application you use with the pen. I presume that both Windows and the Mac implementations of digital ink will accept its input.



untz said:


> What's the different between A5 and A4 notebooks?


A4 and A5 are standard paper sizes. You see them every time you do a Page Setup in your print driver.



untz said:


> Yeah, what's depressing is that all my searches on Google refer to the Pen-It products as being in "Beta" format and also that it crashes sometimes on Intel-based Macs running on OS X, read somewhere that a stable version will be available in 2008.


You don't need Google. You have primary sources. You just refuse to read them and to use that information to think for yourself.



untz said:


> ...
> 
> I figured someone on this forum might know of a better digital pen (for OS X) than Pen-It.


*Pen-it* is a bundle. The digital pen included in the bundle is manufactured by Maxell, a very reputable manufacturer of data storage media.



untz said:


> Again, *MisterMe*, thank you for responding and I hope my explanation clarifies my inquiries (please believe me that I was not being lazy in my original posting - I just didn't know how these things work).


Not knowing how things work is not an excuse for not doing your own research. You linked to all the websites that you needed, but then did not read them. Everything in my previous posts came from the Logitech website, the *Pen-it* website, and the Amazon.com website. All information there was accessible to you.



untz said:


> I also agree with you regarding the $400 price being a little too steep for a seemingly beta product.
> 
> ...


$400 is an awful lot of money to put into such a small device. I would never spend that kind of money on someone else's say-so. Read the information available to you from the primary sources.


----------



## ora (Aug 13, 2007)

I had an io2 issued at work for a while, it was great. Get that and parallels to run windows on your mac.

By default it just records your pen lines and allows you export as various image formats but there is a piece of additional s/w you can pay for to read your handwriting and convert it to ascii text.

Pads are ok, not reusable and not super cheap but reasonably affordable.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 13, 2007)

ora said:


> I had an io2 issued at work for a while, it was great. Get that and parallels to run windows on your mac.
> 
> ...


The only reason to buy the Logitech device is to save money over the *Pen-it* bundle. Once you add the price of *Parallels* and Windows, you are probably paying about the same price as for *Pen-it*, if not more. And, you are running Windows, to boot.

Have you tried to use the Logitech within the Mac environment? A digital pen is, afterall, little more than a Wacom tablet in reverse.


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

untz said:


> What I am looking for is a digital pen which enables this:
> 
> 
> Lets me draw diagrams in my own handwriting.
> ...



A basic Wacom tablet does all these things, on the Mac and on the Windows side. Why don't you research Wacom tablets? 

OS X has built-in handwriting recognition called "Inkwell". I used to use it to chat over AIM while drawing in Photoshop. 

www.wacom.com


----------



## nealt (Aug 18, 2007)

Were is this program "inkwell" located? I could not find it on my computer


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 18, 2007)

nealt said:


> Were is this program "inkwell" located? I could not find it on my computer


*Inkwell* is not a program. It is part of MacOS X. Presumably, it become visible when you attach an Inkwell-capable peripheral such as a Wacom Tablet.


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> *Inkwell* is not a program. It is part of MacOS X. Presumably, it become visible when you attach an Inkwell-capable peripheral such as a Wacom Tablet.



Exact.


----------



## ora (Aug 19, 2007)

Some extra info.

First as i suspected these are all anoto technology products, both the io2 and the pen-it (maxell pen). I had one as we were beta testing them at work and i also tried the HP and Nokia versions. DIfferences are slight in general, though the gen 1 pens were too big and all the gen 2s seems similarly small. Some newer ones have bluetooth for synching which is an advantage.

The quality of the s/w makes a difference too, but i used the logitech s/w ith both the logitech and hp pens and it was pretty neat. I would want to see the pen-it s/w before i went for it.

Also a wacom is in no way a replacement for this, you are considering the etch not the use. Digital pens allow you to take notes, doodles and diagrams on the move, in meetings etc with only a pen and paper. You then have the physical backup of the ink on paper as well as the digitized version.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 19, 2007)

ora said:


> ...
> 
> Also a wacom is in no way a replacement for this, you are considering the etch not the use. Digital pens allow you to take notes, doodles and diagrams on the move, in meetings etc with only a pen and paper. You then have the physical backup of the ink on paper as well as the digitized version.


First, I gather that you are still talking about using a digital pen on Windows. The OP wants to use his digital pen on the Mac. The subsequent discussion is about how to get that done.

Second, I believe that most people here can figure out that there is a difference between a digital pen and a Wacom tablet. If they cannot, then they should be restricted to nothing more dangerous than digital Crayolas.

Third, the discussion about Inkwell, USB, and other Mac resources has to do with the possibility that a digital pen will work on the Mac without having to install additional software. In a previous post, I asked you if you had tried to use your digital pen with your Mac. So far, you have not replied.


----------



## ora (Aug 20, 2007)

My word you are combative right now mrme! I knwo i've been away for a while but really!

No, i only used the pens i had on win or via emulation, when i used them there was no existing mac s/w at all. I very very much doubt you will get inkwell working with it though as the anoto tech is proprietary and you need that to interpret the files as far as i know. If i can i will try and borrow a pen again and see what happens why i attach it to my mac.

I was commenting on the pen tech as well as the s/w as well. Clearly if you are not interested in emulation you will have to use the maxell solution, but using the pc versions by parallels is surely an option that allows one to use pens with macs, even if it isn't the easiest one. 

Finally, it seemed people were unclear on the diff in usage patterns of the wacom v digipen. Given i have actually used one fairly extensively and written reports on them for two of the companies selling them i thought maybe what i had to say might be of interest. If not i'll stop replying and leave you all be.


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2007)

ora said:


> Finally, it seemed people were unclear on the diff in usage patterns of the wacom v digipen. Given i have actually used one fairly extensively and written reports on them for two of the companies selling them i thought maybe what i had to say might be of interest. If not i'll stop replying and leave you all be.



You're fine, Ora. I found your reply to be completely within limits, and besides that, helpful for those that may not have known the difference. 

Don't take MisterMe so seriously... he is, of course, egocentric.


----------



## oxom (Dec 8, 2007)

So has anyone actually tried to use a Logitech or similar "PC-only" digital pen on a Mac (either with or without Windows installed on it)?

I have Windows installed on my Mac, and I'd be grateful if anyone could give me an idea of how risky/pain-in-the-ass it would be to buy the Logitech pen to try on it.

Thanks!


----------



## oxom (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry, double-posted.


----------



## karebiz (Nov 21, 2009)

The original writer posed the question of what to use on a MAC and I think I have discovered the answer.  I looked at the iPen, but it is not made for a MAC and therefore the software cannot be installed, although it is only $12 at Amazon

But the one I am going to order is the LiveScribe Pen also available on Amazon.  I watched a YOUtube about it and it is very impressive AND there is a MAC version =)  I will try to embed the YOUtube in here but not sure how it will work.


```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DE-mnEdAf7g&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DE-mnEdAf7g&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```

I'll be anxious to not only try this, but hear how the rest of you like it as well!

Kare


----------



## ora (Nov 21, 2009)

Livescribe is another implementation of Anoto, but I am happy to see it coming to mac. I enjoyed having one and would probably buy a mac one if it appeared.


----------



## Roni (Jul 9, 2012)

Obviously if your looking to purchase something you want to make sure you are getting something that has worked well for other Mac users. *Then a more informed decision can be made. *I have to say that 'untz' is a better person than me because I sure would not have told MisterMe thank you like untz did. *NOPE!! *I'm pretty sure I could think of a nice place for MisterMe to put those condescending, sarcastic, and belittling comments of his. *I have never responding back to anything like this before but if nobody else is going to step up you can bet I sure will. *I can't stand a bully and that's how MisterMe *behaved. *I can just keep going on and on about it because I'm so ticked off but I'll save the rest just in case I cross paths with MisterMe again. *So here's my final point; if someone is asking for help and you think they are being lazy and can do it themselves, then don't say anything and just keep truckin' on. *Why the need to comment? *Is it just because you're a heel? *BTW, when Apple say a product is "not supported;" all that means is it has never been tested and verified to work on Apple products. *For instance; Apple has a list of "supported" cameras for iMovie but that doesn't mean other camera's wont work as well. *It's just Apple can't confirm one way or another on items that THEY have not tested. *My video camera isnt supported but it works just fine through any Apple computer that has FireWire.


----------



## peterr77 (Jul 24, 2012)

Were is this program "inkwell" located? I could not find it on my computer


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm always suspicious when a first post is an exact copy (down to misspelling and missing punctuation) of a previous post. http://macosx.com/forums/1415819-post8.html

Ink (used to be named Inkwell, I think) is included in your OS X system, and becomes active when compatible hardware is plugged in, such as a drawing tablet.


----------



## peterr77 (Aug 17, 2012)

it would be to buy the Logitech pen to try on it
http://www.centplay.com/affiliate/id_139/


----------

